# Article on Photographing



## wolffbp (Apr 27, 2011)

Here's a link to a good article on photographing bottles by Jeff Wichman
http://americanbottle.com/blog/?p=357


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks Brian...Good article,..added it to my favorites.


----------

